# Can hedgies get depressed?



## EinsteinsMama (Jan 18, 2012)

Every time I've gone to check on Einstein tonight before I took him out of his cage, he was lying under his wheel in a corner just looking sad. He wasn't moving or anything, but when I put my hand by him, he balled up in a big spike of fury. His belly is warm and his cage is at 76 degrees, but he's just acting depressed.


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I have thought the same thing about Quinn. I find she seems happier when she gets more time out of her cage. I thought she was sick for a long time but she's fine. Try to see if his behaviour changes when you take him out of his cage more often.


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

Haha this is Digg's demeanor 90% of the time. But he's still getting used to me and all.


----------



## chelsea.kang (Dec 2, 2011)

How long have you had him for?
How old is he?
Have you been handling him everyday or did you skip a day?
-- I have been shunned by Marvin when I got home from a banquet late and didn't take him out that night. He tore apart his cage, knocked over his dishes and did not want to speak to me the next night. :roll:


----------



## EinsteinsMama (Jan 18, 2012)

He's 9 weeks old, I've had him since he was 6 weeks on the dot, and we have a pretty set schedule except for today when I had to give him a bath due to him rolling around in his own poop. :roll: 

He's very social, except I catch him just laying there under his wheel staring off into nothing. I think I'm going to write it off as he's still quilling and it hurts.


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

Maybe it's hedgie meditation?  Brillo often does this. He'll stop in the middle of his cage and just sit and stare for a minute or so, and then go about his business again. I wouldn't be to worried about it, unless eating, exercise and pooping habits change.


----------



## SquiggyTheHedgie (Jul 26, 2011)

raerysdyk said:


> Maybe it's hedgie meditation? Brillo often does this. He'll stop in the middle of his cage and just sit and stare for a minute or so, and then go about his business again.


 :| I've noticed that my Squiggy does this often too. Usually in the middle of munching his kibbles or wheeling he just stops and stares into the air like hes getting alien transmissions from space. He usually snaps out of it after a min. though there was one time that I was watching him and he spaced out for a full 5 min til I got worried. So I poked him gently and he huffed at me like I was disturbing something important :lol: My lil guy is so weird :roll:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I was just looking at the comments here and remembered MissC's theory on her Snarf doing this...He was contacting the mother ship. :lol:


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Lilysmommy said:


> I was just looking at the comments here and remembered MissC's theory on her Snarf doing this...He was contacting the mother ship. :lol:


HA! That's hysterical  Maybe that's why Petunia likes to bite metal; she's trying to get a better signal!


----------



## EinsteinsMama (Jan 18, 2012)

It wouldn't be so bad if he didn't do it when my husband checks on him because I get the 'Einstein is dead' phone call every time. :lol:


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

EinsteinsMama said:


> It wouldn't be so bad if he didn't do it when my husband checks on him because I get the 'Einstein is dead' phone call every time. :lol:


If my boyfriend was like that I'd be even more of a nervous wreck! He's the one that is usually like "no, calm down. He is okay."

Although I never believe him because I'm the one that does all the research and I just tell him about it with him only listening half the time. :roll:


----------



## coribelle (Jan 20, 2012)

That's exactly what happens with my boyfriend and I! I do all the research, and then I go to tell him about it and he just nods and "mhmms".


----------



## alyssinreality (Jan 18, 2012)

coribelle said:


> That's exactly what happens with my boyfriend and I! I do all the research, and then I go to tell him about it and he just nods and "mhmms".


Haha, well they're doing their best at listening to us talkative girls.  I asked mine if it bothered him and he said no because he loves Diggory, its just hard for him to pay attention. I thought, hey, at least he's honest!


----------



## EinsteinsMama (Jan 18, 2012)

I finally found the culprit in why Einstein was doing this. I rearranged his cage and put his wheel in a different spot. I guess he really didn't it like it because he wasn't wheeling as much and still laying in the corner where his wheel was. I moved it back, and he instantly hops on it and runs like he's been locked inside a box for 20 years. :lol: What a picky little guy.


----------

